# How to tie the Slippery Nipple



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Hook: Gama SC15 #2
Thread: Flat Wax Nylon Brown
Tail: Barred Saddle Hackle and Marabou
Body: Two colors of Deer Body Hair
Eyes: Small Bead Chain (5/32)

Tricks to this pattern:  Use as little deer hair as possible, and trim it when you can.

Step 1: Start your thread just front of the bend of the hook and secure it.  This is the foundation for the tail section.









Step 2:  Select 4 matching saddle hackles.  Pair them up and attach to both sides of the hook shank so that they flair outwards.  I leave the stems attached until I tie it in to allow me to move them around where I want them.  While adjusting grab a ruler.  Your total length should be about 2" to 2 1/2"









Step 3:  Trim your saddle hackles.  Attach about 10 pieces of Marabou of the color of your choice to the top of the hook shank.









Step 4:  Cut one small bunch of light colored Deer Body Hair.  Make sure you take out all the under body hair out.  Spin the deer hair using 3 loose wraps, then pull.  Do a single half hitch in front to secure.









Step 5:  Attach 2 bunches of Dark deer body hair in front of the light section using the same method.  Pack the deer hair back and whip finish.









Step 6: Trim the deer hair to the shape that you want.  Make sure when you are trimming that you separate the deer hair colors to show the contrast line.









Step 7:  Make sure all your scraps go into the trash can.









Step 8:  Figure 8 a small set of bead chain eyes (5/32) in front of the deer hair and whip finish.  Final trim up any stray hairs.









-Richard

Looking for a how to on another pattern?  PM me and I will put one together for you!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good pattern. I'll have to tie some of those. And you're right. Nothing ruins a slipprey nipple like stray hairs.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

lmao.... nice pattern!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If tied a bit smaller, I bet it would be the ideal lure to catch one of these.

Halichoeres bivittatus

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Halichoeres+bivittatus&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=c26c79a56c95bda8


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG. Too freaking funny!!!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> If tied a bit smaller, I bet it would be the ideal lure to catch one of these.
> 
> Halichoeres bivittatus
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Halichoeres+bivittatus&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=c26c79a56c95bda8


Hahahahahahaha!! Read the wikipedia entry's physical description...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

My first attempt at a "slippery nipple":



















I only had darker materials so I tied a "custom" darker version 

I didn't trim it exactly right but I just tied it from memory of what I had seen on here. Hopefully it'll still catch fish!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well my first one sucked so I tried to fix it and then tied another

Here's the "fixed" one...I palmered some hackle to fill some space:










Here's the improved one:



















I don't have any lighter deer hair so I decided to get a little creative and came up with my own variation. I used craft fur instead of grizzly hackle, added a small amount of red flash, and palmered some white hackle behind the deer hair. Here it is:



















All were tied on a SS Mustad #2 hook.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great! Might be a little to much deer hair...making it a floater. Trim it down and you will have it down.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay Rich...lets see if I've got it down this time...



















Better?


----------

